# Aircraft Designers Data Book (Ed Leslie Neville)



## MiTasol (Jul 14, 2013)

My copy was destroyed by flooding while I was away and I really want to replace it - hard copy or a good digital copy.

If you have a hard copy to sell please let me know and we can hopefully come to a mutually satisfactory agreement. If you do not want to sell how about a good quality scan on this site for all to enjoy

Thanks

Mi Tasol


----------

